# '07 Yamaha C3 Scooter won't Start



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

This scooter has only 900 miles, but refused to start, after winter storage.

It will fire and run (more or less), with ether sprayed, in the intake.

I don't ride the scooter, but I think I remember, hearing the fuel pump run for a second or so, before starting in the past. Now I hear nothing.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

clean the gas tank, replace the fuel filter.. if that doesnt work see if you can blow air though the fuel pump it might be clogged from ethanol


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

This is a fuel injected scooter. since you dont hear the fuel pump priming up, either one or two thing have happened. 

1. the fuel pump is seized due to ethanol/ varnish buildup

2. there is a safety relay somewhere that is not allowing power to the fuel system

Yamaha is famous for safety relay problems. I would check all of the electrical connections and the condition of all the safety switches.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I hated to leave garbage ethanol in the fuel system, over the winter, but Yamaha says not to ever let the fuel injected scooter, run out of fuel.

It did have a full tank, with fuel stabilizer, FWIW.

I was informed that Yamaha, has a safety recall for the fuel pump, for deterioration, so maybe I can get it fixed for free.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

My bike is an 07 Yamaha (FZ6). I had fits with it until I drained the tank and started over. Same symptoms except my fuel pump always primed when the key was tuned on. It does sound like a fuel pump problem.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

The best fuel stabilizers seem to be:

1. Startron by Starbrite- ethanol specific enzyme treatment I use in my own bike. 

2. Stabil Marine fuel treatment- seems to work equally well. DO NOT USE regular stabil, as it acts like a heavy duty varnish when it dreis in the carb and tank. 

Lucas' new ethanol stabilizer is still being tested by a few of my acquantinces, and seems to be doing a good job.


----------

